# Rhododendron



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2012)

Ich konnte einfach nicht dran vorbeigehen  - der mußte mit!


----------



## nicki (24. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

OH ja der ist wirklich schön, viel spass damit.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

ein Inkahro ? Schöne Färbung


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Danke!
Ich glaub nicht, das das ein Inkahro ist - stand jedenfalls nichts davon dran .


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Wir haben hier mit dem Haus auch einige  grosse Büsche mitgekauft, wahnsinnig tolle Farben und Muster.. sind echt tolle Pflanzen


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Ja, das finde ich auch!


----------



## Moonlight (25. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Meiner ist vor jahren eingegangen . . . und bei meiner nachbarin blüht und wächst er wie verrück  Irgendwas hab ich wohl falsch gemacht.


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

uns hat irgendwer vor ein paar Tagen einen im Topf einfach in den Garten geworfen... nun pflegen wir ihn und hoffen, dass er sich erholt....


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Ich drück dir die Daumen!  Du schaffst das sicher!


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Hi Maja,
ein traumhaft schöner Rhodi,
viel Freude daran!


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Ich hab auch nen paar kleine auf dem Grundstück das ich "nebenher" noch pflegen darf  

  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Connemara (26. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Ich bin gerade in Irland im Urlaub und hier wachsen Rhododendren in Riesenmengen wild in der Landschaft...und das ganz ohne Pflege! Ich bin immer wieder sehr erstaunt...auch die Fuchsien wachsen hier zu Riesendingern heran und säumen die Straßen !

....allerding sooo schon Farben wie dein "Neuer" haben die Büsche hier nicht...sie sind einfach "nur" pink und leuchten


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Das sind meine Schätzchen


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Die sehen wunderschön aus!!!

Brichst du die ganzen Blüten heraus, wenn sie abgeblüht sind? Das wäre ja eine Mordsarbeit .


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

jaa.. das verteil ich mir immer...  wenn ich gerade vorbei gehe mach ich ein paar Blüten ab....   aber bei dem letzten, der steht so im Hang, den lass ich ganz in Ruhe


----------



## Gunnar (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Hallo Maja.

  Das ist eine wunderschöne Pflanze, die du da hast. Den Rhododendron Inkarho gibts in verschiedenen Farben. Wir haben auch drei dieser Pflanzen. Einer hat leider dieses Jahr nur ein paar Blüten gehabt, dafür sind die beiden anderen in voller Pracht.


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Wunderschön! Kann man mal so eine Blüte aus der Nähe sehen?


----------



## Gunnar (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

...kanns heute abend versuchen eine abzulichten-morgen gibts dann das Foto


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Danke!


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Servus Rhodo-Freunde

Wir haben im Vorjahr einen Rhododendron beim Hofer (Aldi) im Abverkauf für 3,50 erstanden ...
   

und diesen haben wir aus dem alten Garten mitgenommen
 

Beide fangen jetzt erst ins blühen an ...


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Das ist auch eine schöne Pflanze - und bei dem Preis muß man natürlich zugreifen! 

Mir gefallen aber besonders diese mit dem dunklen Auge - da ist einfach ein wundervoller Kontrast drin und das erfreut mein (Maler-)Auge ganz besonders .


----------



## Gunnar (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Hallo Maja.
Leider sind die beiden Rhodos bereits nicht mehr so schön, wie beim knipsen mit der Cam.
Die Sonne und die Wärme vom Wochenende haben die beiden abblühen lassen. Schade!
Dafür konnte ich noch von dem kleinen dritten ein paar Fotos der Blüten knipsen.
Schau mal:


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Das sind doch sehr hübsche Blüten!

Leider hat die Sonne und die Wärme des Abblühen wirklich sehr beschleunigt, ich habe deswegen ein Sonnensegel aufgestellt , aber nun geht die Blütezeit trotzdem langsam dem Ende entgegen.


----------



## Gunnar (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

...ja hübsch sind sie, aber leider waren es nur ein paar in diesem Jahr an dem Busch. Wir hoffen auf das nächste Jahr!
Sonnensegel für die Rhodos?? Sollte ich mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Die sehen wunderschön aus!!!
> 
> Brichst du die ganzen Blüten heraus, wenn sie abgeblüht sind? Das wäre ja eine Mordsarbeit .



Hallo,

ich habe auch 5-6 noch kleinere Rhododendren im Garten und habe bislang jedes Jahr die alten Blüten rausgeknipst. Weil mein Nachbar mich deswegen immer "auslacht" habe ich mal testweise einen ausgelassen um ihm dann voller Stolz und mit Genugttung dieses Jahr das Ergebnis unter die __ Nase reiben/ zeigen zu können - nämlich, dass die ausgeknipsten viel mehr Büten haben!!

Und es kam natürlich wie es kommen musst: der Rhodo, den ich NICHT ausgeknipst hatte war dieses Jahr am prächtigsten 

Ich sammel jetzt nur noch die Blüten ab - knipse aber nicht mehr aus.

LG Tinky


----------



## Gunnar (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*



Tinky schrieb:


> Ich sammel jetzt nur noch die Blüten ab - knipse aber nicht mehr aus.
> 
> LG Tinky



...ist ja sehr Interessant, denn ich oder besser meine Frau knipst auch Jahr für Jahr die abgeblühten Blüten aus. Man lernt immer wieder dazu! Das wird dann zukünftig nicht mehr gemacht!


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*



Gunnar schrieb:


> ...ist ja sehr Interessant, denn ich oder besser meine Frau knipst auch Jahr für Jahr die abgeblühten Blüten aus. Man lernt immer wieder dazu! Das wird dann zukünftig nicht mehr gemacht!



Naja vielleicht war es auch nur Zufall?!
Wobei wenn ich mal in der Nachbarschaft gucke - da stehen RIESIEGE Rhododendron (4-5 Meter hoch) und die blühten komplett in herrlichster Pracht... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die jemand ausknipst.


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*



Gunnar schrieb:


> ...ja hübsch sind sie, aber leider waren es nur ein paar in diesem Jahr an dem Busch. Wir hoffen auf das nächste Jahr!
> Sonnensegel für die Rhodos?? Sollte ich mal drüber nachdenken.



Ja, wenn die so in der prallen Sonne stehen und wie der meinige gerade frisch gepflanzt wurden, dann sollte man die Pflanze unbedingt vor der heißen Mittagssonne schützen. Es wird ja auch immer gesagt, Rhodos mögen es halbschattig. Aber ich hatte jahrelang einen, der auch den ganzen Tag Sonne bekam und es hat ihm nicht geschadet - er war es ja gewohnt.

Allerdings ist es häufig so, dass die vermeintlichen Frotstschäden keine sind - es sind Trockenschäden, denn Rhodos brauchen auch im Winter sehr viel Wasser! Bei frostfreiem Wetter unbedingt gießen  - jedenfalls bei so einem Boden wie wir ihn hier in Berlin - Brandenburg haben, also sehr leicht. Bei schwereren oder Lehmböden ist das wohl nicht so schlimm, diese Böden halten das Wasser ja besser.


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Rhododendron*

Hi all,
ausknipsen oder nicht... im letzten Jahr war ich etwas faul und habe 2 Rhodis, von insgesamt 8, nicht ausgeknipst. Die Rechnung kriegte ich in diesem Jahr. Die beiden, die ich nicht ausgeknipst hatte, blühten nur ganz spärlich. Dort wo im letzten Jahr die Blüten saßen, hatten sich nur schwerlich nach der Blüte neue Triebe gebildet und Knospen waren wirklich sehr klein, bohnengroß. Die anderen Rhodis, die ich wie gewohnt, brav ausgeputzt hatte, bühen immer noch phntastisch.
Hier der Beweis:
im letzten Jahr ordentlich ausgeputzt
     

geschlampert
   
passiert mir nicht wieder!:evil


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo, liebe Rhodo-Freunde!
Hab' ein altes Thema wieder vorgeholt. Freu' mich jedes Jahr an den Blüten ( und ich putze die Blüten auch immer wieder aus, ist aber eine ganz schöne Arbeit!) Denke aber auch, daß es sich lohnt. Stell mal ein paar Bilder rein.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2014)

Hi,

das ausbrechen von verblüten Blüten ist unnötige Arbeit, auf die Blütenmenge/Blütengröße des nächsten Jahres hat das keinen Einfluß. Im Boga Marburg z.B wurde noch nie was abgeknipst (bei hunderten von Rhodos und Exemplaren von 5m+ wärs auch unmöglich) trotzdem jedes Jahr Blütenmengen
Bei Eva-Marias rosanem oben auf dem Foto sah es viel eher nach einem typischen Rhododendronzikadenbefall aus. Da sind auf dem Bild nämlich noch viele Knospen auszumachen, die aber wohl abgestorben waren weil sie von sich darin entwickelnden Zikadenlarven zerstört wurden

MfG Frank


----------



## Tinky (9. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch an einigen meiner Rhodos ein Zikadenproblem.
Teilweise sind die Knospen zu 3/4 braun und tot.
ich breche diese heraus und verbrenne sie auf dem Grill.
Spritzt Ihr gegen die Zikaden? Wann legen die die Larven wohl? Aktuell sehe ich keine einzige...im Spätsommer hüpfen und schwirren die sicher wieder munter über die Büsche...sind die eigentlich für irgendetwas "sinnvoll"? Bin unsicher ob ich die mit Chemie killen soll oder ob das als "Frevel" anzusehen wäre.... Gelbtafeln mag ich auch nicht so gerne aufhängen...da klebt immer recht viel dran fest von Faltern/ Motten über __ Fliegen bis kleineren Insekten, die ich eigentlich gar nicht erwischen will.
Gruß bastian


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Mai 2014)

Hallöle
Jetzt muss ich hier mal einhaken ! Habt ihr zu den wirklich BLAUEN ! mal den Namen ? Hab zu meiner Armada von Violetten , letztes Jahr ein Gelben und einen Roten gekauft .
@Frank 
Sind das alles Rhododenden ? Oder __ Azaleen ? Auch wenn sie wohl dazu gehören ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2014)

Hi Andre,

__ Azaleen sind auch nur __ Rhododendron, sind nur unterschiedliche Wuchsformen. Die rote auf dem letzten Foto hab ich im Gartenhandel als japanische Azalee (Rhododendron "Scarlet") gekauft, was es aber nicht ist. Der Name Azalee wird für sommer- /halbimmergrüne Rhododendren verwendet, also für im Herbst/Winter laubwerfende und die rote behält ihr Laub komplett

bei mir der blaue ist eine ganz normale Rhododendron impedium Sorte aus dem Baumarkt (die hieß wenn ichs noch in Erinnerung hab "Blue Tit") die kräftig blaue Farbe auf dem Foto kommt aber von meiner Kamera, meine Canon PowerShot puscht blauviolette Farben je nach Lichteinfall extrem auf. Auf dem letzten Foto ist der gleiche Zwergrhodo von der anderen Seite auch blauviolett


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Mai 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ausbrechen von verblüten Blüten ist unnötige Arbeit, auf die Blütenmenge/Blütengröße des nächsten Jahres hat das keinen Einfluß. Im Boga Marburg z.B wurde noch nie was abgeknipst (bei hunderten von Rhodos und Exemplaren von 5m+ wärs auch unmöglich) trotzdem jedes Jahr Blütenmengen
> Bei Eva-Marias rosanem oben auf dem Foto sah es viel eher nach einem typischen Rhododendronzikadenbefall aus. Da sind auf dem Bild nämlich noch viele Knospen auszumachen, die aber wohl abgestorben waren weil sie von sich darin entwickelnden Zikadenlarven zerstört wurden
> MfG Frank
> ...


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Mai 2014)

Also ich werde auch wieder ausputzen ... ist mir einfach sicherer. 
Meine blühen dieses Jahr auch wieder so schön, bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Werner W (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo an alle Rhodo-Fans. Zur Zeit ist bei uns in Westerstede "Rhodo". Schaut doch mal auf http : / www.rhodo.de rein oder noch besser,  fahrt da mal hin. Die meisten Rhodos ganz Europas sind da zu sehen.


----------



## Werner W (15. Mai 2014)

Noch mal 
RHODO 2014 | Europas größte Rhododendronschau in Westerstede


----------

